
Ask HN: In long run which company is better for me - sahinyanlik
Hello I got two offer lately but having a problem to choose which one is good for me.<p>To clarify, I am 29 year old, and working as an expat. This is my 5th year as Full stack software developer.<p>Companies: Both companies are big but both of them have ups and downs<p><pre><code>    1) Company have its own product, they are selling this product in 16 countries. They wanted to use new technologies but they also want to deliver so fast and they have lots of code base in jQuery etc. So I will be working on bug fixes, and some UI changes, I will make this fixes both front-end and back-end. They work in a peaceful environment, I can&#x27;t say they are unproductive but as I see everyone know what they are doing. Company is a little far from my house but it is not a big deal, I can move.

    2) 2nd company doesn&#x27;t have any product. They work with big companies to just write JavaScript and front-end development code. We can call, Web Development House. They get all services from these big companies and consume them. Also, they are using latest technologies in web development. They probably work so hard, maybe Saturday and Sunday. It doesn&#x27;t seem so peaceful, it is rather more dynamic then the first job.
</code></pre>
I&#x27;d like to know which one would you prefer and why.<p>Thanks
======
romgrk
Yo, this is clearly super-subjective, it makes no sense to ask us which one
would be better for you; it's up to you. Small advice, use your instinct.
Usually it does a good job to screen bad deals. If both of them pass the
instinct-test, pick the one that reflects what you want to do a this point of
your career.

------
flukus
Company 1 will generally be a much better company. Product companies have to
(but don't always) invest in their own products and improve them.

But you interviewed with them, so you know more than we do.

------
pravin_ajaaz
I believe you are more interested in Company #1 by the way you described it.
So choose the one you are more interested in

